# Nature, Weather names?



## Vicyi

Does anyone know of any nice nature/weather names? Or names with the meaning of something nature/weather?
My dd middle name is Raine and id like the next bubba to have one aswell but cant find a nice one!!
MY OH likes RAIDEN meaning thunder...? Not too sure yet but growing on me
Dont really want a common name such as Lily/Summer etc as much as i like these names i want something slightly more different...


----------



## Pink_Witch

I like Willow for a girl or Rowan for a boy.....both trees!!


----------



## Vicyi

Yeah i like Rowen but OH not too keen :S


----------



## kirsten1985

I love Willow, it's my middle name :lol:

My friends have a girl called Storm, but I think there's a few of those around now?


----------



## moomin_troll

i love willow aswel


----------



## Mervs Mum

Star?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Names i found are..

Girls
Aurora (Dawn) 
Autumn (Season and Mature)
April (Season)
Brook/Brooke (Brook; stream)
Cascade
Clover
Coral
Ferne (Tree)
Holly
Meadow 
Skye (Cloud)
Willow (Tree)
Roxy (Dawn) 
Savannah (Treeless plain)
Sierra (Jagged mountains)
Zara (Flower)
Corona (Halo)

Boys
Glenn
Leo (Lion)
Ash (Ash tree)
Raine 
River (River)
Bryce
Sage 
Zion (Heaven i think)
Phoenix (Mythological bird)

Got most of these off sites i dont know if there all nature or weather names but they should be hope i helped :)!


----------



## moomin_troll

i perfer Phoenix for a girl


----------



## pixydust

storm
raiden
savanna
sierra
willow
rowan
lake
forest
fern
holly
fleur
autumn
river
blossom
jade
ruby
opal
daisy
rose
lily
raine
saffron
poppy
summer
skye
topaz
amber
tigerlilly
heather
jasmine
olive


----------



## Vicyi

I like Star as thats wat little uns called atm but not too great for a boy. lol. Also like Autumn, Ferne, River and Zion! Thanks. Will talk to OH. Cant have April as due in April and cant have Raine as thats mu DD middle name!


----------



## Vicyi

Also LOVE Olive (OH hates it!) and like Raiden, Lake, Ruby & Poppy.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Some of the names were unisex Phoenix was unisex but iv only heard of boys called it thats all.. and i wasnt sure if Raine was boy/girl lol but its alright :) i just went on couple websites and wrote them on here :D 
xx


----------



## moomin_troll

scary spices daughter is called Phoenix :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Ooo i didnt know she had a daughter :haha: shows how much i know lol! x


----------



## moomin_troll

hahaha shes got two n the youngest is eddie murphys baby lol


----------



## RubyRainbows

They've all been listed but for i love Saige for either a boy or girl. And i LOVE Willow for a girl! I also love Autumn, Rayna, & Jasmine! Ash or Ashton is nice for a boy!


----------



## Gunner's Mama

Girls:
Cascadia
Bristol
Rainbow
Fresia
Fawn
I knew a little girl named "Spring Lily" 

Boys:
Dakota
River
Kiger

GL


----------



## JessiHD

Heather is a pretty name.


----------



## TinkerJess

My daughter is going to be called Isabella Winter :happydance:


----------



## Jadey121

I love autumn and winter for a girl but my partner wont ket me have a name that involves the seasons lol


----------



## kirsten1985

I love Autumn, and my other middle name is April, so like that too. I saw a boy called Canyon on tv a while ago! Thought it was quite nice.


----------



## RedRose19

a name ive always llike.. df likes lily and i like ava
so we put them together :haha:
Ava-Lily
Ash
jasmine 
fleur (means flower in french)
rose
india
jade
hazel
corla
grace
heidi
ivy
sylvia
aubrey (tree)
or like the celebratey had apple :haha: 

boys leon (lion)
dill
seth
rowen 
shaan (means peaceful)
hugh (means soul)
calum (means spirit)
larken (song bird)

i hope this helps :D


----------



## Vicyi

Thanks everyone! x


----------



## ThatGirl

i like

brooke
autumn
winter
sky
river/rio
leo
storm
blossom
petal


----------



## truly_blessed

I have a friend named *Kelda*, something to do with swiss mountains she used to say.


----------



## Beltane

I just adore nature names.. My middle name is Starr


----------



## Aaisrie

^^ My rabbit was called Starr :D

I have a friend called Cathra because her parents we major walkers/climbers and loved being in the mountains - apparently its the name of one or a group of them?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My daughter is Ruby Summer :) Both are quite common but I like it. I love Coral and Rowan.


----------



## RubyRainbows

There is a little boy on the news right now named Falcon... and i know a girl who named her daughter Hazel Sapphire... i think Sapphire is a very pretty & unique name!


----------



## XxXBubsXxX

I think Winter is a loverly name for a lil girl. x


----------



## Cinderella

I saw in the credits for a tv programme (Buffy I think) of an actress called 'Azure Skye' which I thought was really lovely, meaning clear blue sky! If I wasn't so intent on traditional names for my future kids i'd consider it. Also love Winter and Willow for girls!


----------

